# Motorola Q9m Multimedia User Experiences



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

*Motorola Q9M Multimedia device & phone*

Hope it's ok to start this thread. Thought it to be informable and being the QM is a multimedia device it would fit right in. So here goes!

I have had the QM now for a couple of months; it does, like other phones/multimedia devices, have some hiccups to work through. I had to return my first one for the screen going white and or no responses. But on the better side I was given a freshly new one in its place, even though going a tad bit over the time.

So what's it do? Almost everything except clean your kitchen sink or automobile. First it has a cool factor of 100%; I bought it through Verizon and go my HP discount to boot. It has a regular home screen with a variety of colors and arrangements to choose from as well as a particular media screen with selections for most anything you'd need to do; listen to music, fast forward, you can place a family picture in the center of the multimedia screen and can do a slide show etc.. see the Verizon specs sheet for details. It is a fun device to use and it's Blue Tooth to boot. I am awaiting some stereo head phones to arrive any day now. It seems that nearly every day now I learn something deeper with its various attributes. If you buy one I suggst purchasing the one red colored one. It is super looking, you really got to check it out. I wear it daily on my belt buckle. It is also fun talking on the phone and or listening to music, even using just the one ear head phone, for it too is Blue Tooth. Believe me you'll have fun with this device. Remember it is the latest Q device out there. These devices are nice but as the newer generations and firmware upgrades become available it's only gonna get better.

jtmj

:yay:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I just opened up another thread re my Motorola Q9M that I had purchased recently and also wanted to add this seperate thread so that users of this multifaceted tool could share between themselves the tips and tricks and new things that they had learned by using their very own Motorola Q9M. It does music, photos, slide shows, phone, internet and the list goes on. So Best of Luck! Perhaps we can all learn something here.

jtmj:
help:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Threads combined into one since they are similar. Also placed thread in appropriate forum... :T


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Just bought mine this weekend. Still trying to get it all setup up, but so far I really like it. The size is just amazing. And the button layout is the best I have seen for this style and size. Way better than the Blackjack. Will you keep you guys posted.


----------

